# [VIRTUALBOX] problema al actualizar glib (cerrado)

## bontakun

holas... según he leído en google, después de actualizar glibc, se genera un error al ejecutar Vbox como usuario normal

```
VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/opt/VirtualBox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: VBoxVMM.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

al hacerlo como root no hay problemas...

al parecer le problema está solucionado en la última versión de VBox que se puede descargar de la pag, sin embargo en portage esta actialización podría estar lejos de suceder, alguien conoce alguna manera elegante (ojalá con portage) de poder saltarce el error, sin salir de lo estable en gentoo??...

de ante mano gracias

saludos

----------

## terracenter

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> holas... según he leído en google, después de actualizar glibc, se genera un error al ejecutar Vbox como usuario normal
> 
> ```
> VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/opt/VirtualBox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: VBoxVMM.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Estimado bontakun

No se nada de tu problema con glibc después de actualizar, pero una ves me dio un mensaje parecido y lo único que hice fue bajar los módulos vbox* con modprobe -r y los monte de nuevo y listo.

Actualmente uso ~amd64 para virtualbox-bin y no he tenido problemas con los SO guest en las VMs.

/etc/portage/package.keywords

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules ~amd64

app-emulation/virtualbox-bin ~amd64

Saludos

----------

## bontakun

probablemente unos de los motivos por los que no tienes problemas es por estar usando la rama inestable interpretado como última versión, aunque esto no tiene por qué ser así... pero dentro de lo que ya he buscado... la última versión solucionaba este problema, el asunto es que no quería recurrir a la rama inestable, pero veo q no me queda otra...

= gracias por tu respuesta... y lo de los módulos ya lo probe y sigo =

saludos

----------

